# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  Undefined function 'int' for input arguments of type 'double'

## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
می خوام انتگرال 3 را بدست بیارم.
double(int(3))
خطای زیر برای چیست؟
Undefined function 'int' for input arguments of type 'double'
با تشکر

----------


## ehsan_faal

شما هلپ دستور integral رو ببین .کارت راه میفته

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم



> شما هلپ دستور integral رو ببین .کارت راه میفته


با سلام
هلپ رو دیدم ولی متاسفانه کارم راه نیفتاد.
اولین آرگومان در تمامی موارد یک تابع است؛ و 3 رو به عنوان یک تابع نمی پذیرد. فکر کردم باید از format اون استفاده کنم ولی باز هم جواب نداد.

----------


## ehsan_faal

خب شاید این بتونه کمکت کنه:

int(sym(3)) 
ans =
 
3*x



http://www.tutorialspoint.com/matlab...ntegration.htm

----------


## مهدی هادیان2

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم



> خب شاید این بتونه کمکت کنه:
> 
> int(sym(3)) 
> ans =
>  
> 3*x
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tutorialspoint.com/matlab...ntegration.htm


با سلام
ممنون از پاسختون
تابع sym چه کار می کند؟

----------


## ehsan_faal

با استفاده از sym عدد سه رو به عنوان یک ورودیه سمبلیک به تابع int رد کردیم .

----------


## naghshzan

مقالات این صفحه شاید به کارتون بیاد

----------

